#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  تحميل المصحف المجود المشهور للشيخ عبدالباسط عبدالصمد وبجودة عالية جدا

## mohamed95

أحبتي في الله أقدم لكم 
رائعة المصحف المجود المشهور 
للشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد رحمه الله 
بجودة عالية( 128 ك/ث ) CD Quality 


(¯`·._( , , الفـاتحـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , البقـرة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , ال عمـران , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النسـاء , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المـائـدة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانعـام , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الاعـراف , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانفـال , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , التـوبـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , يـونـس , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , هـود , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , يـوسـف , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـرعـد , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , ابـراهيـم , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الحجـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النحـل , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الاسـراء , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الكهـف , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , مـريـم , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , طـه , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الانبيـاء , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الحـج , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المـؤمنـون , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النـور , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الفـرقـان , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الشعـرآء , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , النمـل , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , القصـص , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , العنكبـوت , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الـروم , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , لقمـان , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , السجـدة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الاحـزاب , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , سبـأ , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , فـاطـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , يـس , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الصـافـات , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , ص , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـزمـر , , )_.·´¯)(¯`·._( , , غـافـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , فصلـت , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الشـورى , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـزخـرف , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الـدخـان , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الجـاثيـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الاحقـاف , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , محمـد , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الفتـح , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الحجـرات , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , ق , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـذاريـات , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الطـور , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , النجـم , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , القمـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـرحمـن , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الـواقعـة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الحـديـد , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , المجـادلة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الحشـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الممتحنـة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الصـف , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الجمعـة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المنـافقـون , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , التغـابـن , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الطـلاق , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , التحـريـم , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الملـك , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , القلـم , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الحـاقـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , المعـارج , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , نـوح , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الجـن , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المـزمـل , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , المـدثـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , القيـامـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانسـان , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المـرسـلات , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النبـأ , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , النـازعـات , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , عبـس , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , التكـويـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانفطـار , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المطففيـن , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانشقـاق , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , البـروج , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الطـارق , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الاعلـى , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الغـاشيـة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الفجـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , البلـد , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الشمـس , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الليـل , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الضحـى , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الشـرح , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , التيـن , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , العلـق , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , القـدر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , البينـة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الـزلـزلـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , العـاديـات , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , القـارعـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , التكـاثـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , العصـر , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الهمـزة , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الفيـل , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , قـريـش , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المـاعـون , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الكـوثـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الكـافـرون , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النصـر , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , المسـد , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الاخـلاص , , )_.·´¯) 
(¯`·._( , , الفلـق , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النـاس , , )_.·´¯) 


,,,,السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته,,,,
...اخوانى واخواتى فى الله ...
...ارجو نشر هذا الموضوع قال النبى 
...كل معروف صدقة والدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f2: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :f2: 
ماشاااااااااااااااء الله .. الله يفتح عليك
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2: جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ... :f2: 
 :f2: لك جزيل الشكر وفى انتظار المزيد.. :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## mohamed95

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاااااااااااااااء الله .. الله يفتح عليك
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ...
> لك جزيل الشكر وفى انتظار المزيد..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لمرورك اختي الكريمه ويتقبل منا ومنك
صالح الأعمال ياريت تنشريه أختي الكريمه ليعم الخير
والأجر ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## رباح صباح

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وشكرا لك

----------


## ريمان



----------


## رباح صباح

الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام وكفى بها نعمه

----------


## mohamed95

الأخ الكريم رباح صباح
الأخت الكريمه ريمان
السلام عليكم واهلا بيكم ضيوف عزاز على الموضوع
ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال...خالص تحياتي

----------


## رباح صباح

السلام عليكم   اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم تحميل القران الكريم       وشكرا يا اخوتي

----------


## smsm1

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## السيدعبدالحليم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://


> أحبتي في الله أقدم لكم 
> رائعة المصحف المجود المشهور 
> للشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد رحمه الله 
> بجودة عالية( 128 ك/ث ) CD Quality 
> 
> 
> (¯`·._( , , الفـاتحـة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , البقـرة , , )_.·´¯) 
> (¯`·._( , , ال عمـران , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , النسـاء , , )_.·´¯) 
> (¯`·._( , , المـائـدة , , )_.·´¯) (¯`·._( , , الانعـام , , )_.·´¯) 
> ...

----------


## السيدعبدالحليم

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## السيدعبدالحليم

اين رابط تحميل المصحف

----------


## السيدعبدالحليم

اريدرابطلتحميل المصحف كاملا

----------


## السيدعبدالحليم

دلونى رابط تحميل المصحف كاملا

----------

